# Do I need a circulating pump



## Acpape0 (Feb 23, 2014)

So I just decided to go with African cichlids in my 125 gallon tank. I currently have two fluval 305 filters and a sun sun 304b rated at 525 Gph. Should I add a circulating pump to the tank? What are the advantages and disadvantages of a circulating pump? If I should get one what size should I get with a 6ft tank?
Don't mean to ask a stupid question but I can't seem to get a straight answer anywhere.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If you are keeping mbuna I would suggest a circ pump as I find it helps curb aggression. In a six foot tank you may want to put one at each end you can hide them in the rock piles and it will also help removing crap that will settle in the rocks.


----------

